# Random startup problems.



## dtiao7eb

Hey all,

Recently my computer has been unable to go past the ram check OK.

once it says:
12xxxxx memory OK

it just hangs forever. I then have to reset the system 5 or 6 times before it will continue to load the rest.

Is this a ram issue? or motherboard?

Thanks,

David


----------



## FuryRosewood

could possibly be a bad stick, have you tried pulling and reseating all modules? and have you ran a memory test on the machine?


----------



## dtiao7eb

i will try that today. what is a good memory test program


----------



## BlownFiveLiter

Memtest86

If you set up quick boot in your BIOS, does it POST?  You could have a failing stick, bad/failing power supply, or possibly a corrupted BIOS (though that's probably unlikely).


----------



## dtiao7eb

Ran/running memtest86. It's done 1 pass through no errors so far I will prObably let it run all night. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dtiao7eb

And my computer is already set to quick boot


----------



## dtiao7eb

memtest pass 5 times no errors but when i restarted the comp. it won't post past 12xxx ram OK.

I restarted the comp while holding down the ram sticks and it will finish posting.

do you think it is a socket error? T_T i hope not lol don't want to buy a new mobo.

I will try to reseat them all see if that will fix the prob.


----------

